# New Curado's any good?



## Bama1080 (Apr 25, 2013)

How are the new ones? I haven't tried them. I know I've always loved them but I bought a couple of the G series a couple years ago and they were terrible. Hoping the new ones are more like the old E series.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tailgator (Oct 8, 2012)

I just brought one back to academy. Broke after having it for only two weeks. Got my money back for it, and purchased four old greenies I found for sale. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Tailgator said:


> I just brought one back to academy. Broke after having it for only two weeks. Got my money back for it, and purchased four old greenies I found for sale.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Great choice older curado a are best.Check classified on here.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

They've been junk the last six or more years. The Cores are much more solid and put together better.


----------



## Haynie1111 (Aug 28, 2015)

concept 13 reels a better choice:fish:


----------



## Bama1080 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hate to hear that
I guess that's why I see the 200 e series still going for $175 used I've also got 3 
e series citica that have been great guess I'll go the used route 
seems you have to spend $250 + for a descent bait caster these days.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tailgator (Oct 8, 2012)

I found my reels at a reel repair shop near winnie. Got them at a very fair price. If you need his info shoot me a pm. Good luck to you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tinner66 (Jul 12, 2015)

used e's are selling for more than new I's ought to tell you something.



My motto is "made in malay stay away"


----------



## Marktrahan (Apr 9, 2014)

Curado I bought one for my wife about a year ago have changed pinion gear bearing twice last time we used it seized up agin


----------



## Bama1080 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses I really thought this model would've been better but you guys saved me from wasting my money . 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

I surf a lot of boards. The Curado I having this many problems is news to me. The general consensus is that the new Curado I is a phenomenal reel. Most of the boards I surf are admittedly freshwater bass boards. My son has one, and it seem at least as good as Citica and Curado E's, and probably superior. It is as smooth as the old pearl Chronarch 100A's. If fishing freshwater, I would have no problem recommending the Curado and Citica I's.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*What broke?*

I have serviced at least a dozen of the new Curados and have found them to be very solid. From a components stand point I have taken apart a few that had seen lots of salt and there were no parts that seemed to be oxidizing at a abnormal rate. Outside of a few bearings that had to be replaced, I have seen no flaws in this reel. The new X-ship does add an extra bearing that needs to be maintained, but since it is a non-casting bearing a little grease or corrosion-x HD will really take care of it. Also the new casting brake design will take some getting used to.


----------



## Zimbass (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a preference for higher end reels than the Curado I but bought one to see if they were anything like their predecessors. Having owned every Curado produced by Shimano, I had to see if this one was as good.

Have been using the reel on a frog rod, and has not missed a beat. Has caught a number of double digit bass with it, and it is as smooth as the day it was made. Have had to oil the cone on the braking system a couple of times to stop the noise associated with dry braking, but have not had any issues.

I work on thousands of reels and can honestly say that this is as good as any of the Shimano offerings of past years. It is well engineered, and has tight tolerances that will require it to be maintained and kept lubricated.

For those that do take care of their reels, this is a must have model. For those that use and abuse, buy disposable models that come from parts of the world I have yet to visit !! :walkingsm


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> I have serviced at least a dozen of the new Curados and have found them to be very solid. From a components stand point I have taken apart a few that had seen lots of salt and there were no parts that seemed to be oxidizing at a abnormal rate. Outside of a few bearings that had to be replaced, I have seen no flaws in this reel. The new X-ship does add an extra bearing that needs to be maintained, but since it is a non-casting bearing a little grease or corrosion-x HD will really take care of it. *Also the new casting brake design will take some getting used to*.


I have a new one and really like it, very smooth and casts great. And yes...the new brake system takes some getting used to. And I still haven't figured out the little dial wheel on the bottom....????


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Yes, the Curado G series were junk but Curado I series are good (smart move from Shimano before Curado line goes to the gutter).
The only issue I have with Curado I is the new brake system but just like others say, it takes time to get used to.
I love the Curado HG (7.2:1) . It's smoother (X-ship) and faster than the Curado 200E7 (7:1).
Curado E series are still in big favor because they are the last Curado that were made in Japan.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Great reel. Id recommend


----------



## Bama1080 (Apr 25, 2013)

AlCapone said:


> Yes, the Curado G series were junk but Curado I series are good (smart move from Shimano before Curado line goes to the gutter).
> The only issue I have with Curado I is the new brake system but just like others say, it takes time to get used to.
> I love the Curado HG (7.2:1) . It's smoother (X-ship) and faster than the Curado 200E7 (7:1).
> Curado E series are still in big favor because they are the last Curado that were made in Japan.


I was honestly debating on a new Curado or buying your two citica E's you have for sale.
Mine have been great

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a new 200 I and I like it so far ,'biggest thing with any reels longevity it proper care ! 
I am liking the new chronarh , and also started fishing a concept c so far so good good size and drag is nice . We will see after a full year of hard fishing .


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I bought a Curado I right when they came out. Been used a lot exclusively in saltwater. Had zero issued. I do clean my reels within 3-5 hours after every trip.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Is not the chronarch e7 the same as the old curados e7. I picked a chronarch 200e7 this summer are to my eyes it is the old curado 200e7 renamed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

If you can get your hands on any old greenies, old chronarchs, Curado 200E7, white chronarch 50E buy them if they are a fair price. For the amount of money the new ones are junk!


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Why exactly is the new I model junk?


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

schoalbeast101 said:


> For the amount of money the new ones are junk!


You cookin?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

All my rowdy friends with the new I love em they are fine reels.


----------



## bakehook (Oct 14, 2012)

I have 4 Chronarchs in service, a ci4 and 3 curado I. I really like them all but my go to reels now are the curado I. They have a few improvements over the ci4 and they cast a mile, especially with light baits. They are pretty easy to strip and clean so far have held up well. 
Junk? Sounds like you haven't used one.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been happy with mine


----------

